# Suche verzweifelt Treiber



## Nerses (4. November 2008)

Suche einen Treiber für meien TV Karte (*Philips SAA7135HL Multimedia Capture Device*) find aber einfach keine.. per gerätemanager autmoatisch update klappt auch net.. wäre nett wenn jemand nen Tipp hätte woher ich des bekomm... danke schonma im voraus


----------



## schrotflinte56 (4. November 2008)

versuchs mal hier.......
Philips Consumer Electronics Philips WDM TV Tuner Driver Summary


----------



## Der Dudelsack (4. November 2008)

Wenns den nicht bei dem link von schrotflinte56 gibt dann weiß ichs auch net aber normal gibs Treiber immer auf der Herstellerseite.
MfG,
diedudelsack


----------



## Nerses (4. November 2008)

danke schonma 
aber:
@schrotflinte56.. da kostet der treiber was.. und musses ja normalerweise ja auch kostenlos geben 
@diedudelsack.. hab versucht was auf philips zu finden.. find aber einfach keine treiber


----------



## schrotflinte56 (4. November 2008)

ist die tv karte direkt von philips oder nur mit der technik ausgestattet und von einer anderen firma ....zb. pinnacle, life view??
schau mal in pc rein und schreib mal was draufsteht auf der tv karte!!
(sorry für den link  war etwas voreilig)


----------



## Nerses (4. November 2008)

weiß ich leider net genau... is ein medion pc^^


----------



## Nerses (4. November 2008)

also es steht nix drauf außer:
medion
und dann seriennummer etc.

aber nix von ner firma oder so


----------



## schrotflinte56 (6. November 2008)

such mal mit der seriennr. der tv karte bei medion!!!

http://www1.medion.de/site/service_~u~_support/treiber_~u~_updates/


----------



## Nerses (7. November 2008)

hmm von medion : 
*TV Karten Hybrid Treiber Philips 7131/7134-Chipset*


----------



## schrotflinte56 (7. November 2008)

hat es geklappt?


----------



## Nerses (7. November 2008)

hmm.. jup hat geklappt.. danke nochma^^


----------

